# Where could one buy a wolf?



## Echidnaguardian (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm interested in buying a wolf (not wolfdog) as a pet next year. I have spent around a year researching their behavior, enrichment, etc. Next year I will have moved to a larger property on which I could set up an enclosure. I do realize that one needs a license to keep one, but before I start looking into acquiring a permit, I'm wondering if anyone knows how possible this could be?


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

They are not hard to get ,but would need quarantining if out of uk but you cant really keep one on its own ,they live in packs :2thumb:


----------



## Echidnaguardian (Feb 5, 2014)

animalsbeebee said:


> They are not hard to get ,but would need quarantining if out of uk but you cant really keep one on its own ,they live in packs :2thumb:


Thanks for replying. I would ideally have two or three. Do you know where I could buy them?


----------



## exotick9 (Oct 4, 2013)

There are a few people over here but your best bet is Europe I know a few people who have timber wolves there. No disrespect but owning wolves is a lot different to researching them, trust me I know lol.  It is possible many have done it but it costs thousands just for the enclosure let alone all the food, repairs on the enclosure etc. Don't want to put you off keeping them just trying to let you know that it is a big commitment! If something was to happen wolves are not as easy to re-home as a dog would be. Also believe me they won't be pets no matter how much time you put in with them they still will be wild and have the tendency to act upon it.


----------



## MichaWolf (Feb 8, 2014)

exotick9 said:


> There are a few people over here but your best bet is Europe I know a few people who have timber wolves there. No disrespect but owning wolves is a lot different to researching them, trust me I know lol. It is possible many have done it but it costs thousands just for the enclosure let alone all the food, repairs on the enclosure etc. Don't want to put you off keeping them just trying to let you know that it is a big commitment! If something was to happen wolves are not as easy to re-home as a dog would be. Also believe me they won't be pets no matter how much time you put in with them they still will be wild and have the tendency to act upon it.



How can I find said people?

Also, I do realize that owning wolves is a lot different to owning dogs - I have owned a high content wolfdog before, so have a general idea. I would be willing to pay for construction of enclosure... and somehow doubt I'd ever want to rehome them  I don't expect them to act as if they were domesticated in any sense - I like that they are wild and have interesting behavior because of it.


----------



## exotick9 (Oct 4, 2013)

By doing what I did and making your self known in that community and by traveling all over Europe. That's the only way I'm afraid there not advertised like dogs or cats, breeders keep them selfs very quite. Don't panic tho you will find them. Wished I could help more but my breeder who got me started has now retired from it and I don't breed mine to sell.


----------



## Echidnaguardian (Feb 5, 2014)

exotick9 said:


> By doing what I did and making your self known in that community and by traveling all over Europe. That's the only way I'm afraid there not advertised like dogs or cats, breeders keep them selfs very quite.


Okay, so how do I find them? Do you have any contacts?




> I don't breed mine to sell.


So I'm interested... what do you breed them for? With all animals, there is a certain point when one will have too many to care for/keep, so what do you do with them when you reach that point?


----------



## Echidnaguardian (Feb 5, 2014)

Does anybody know where I could find wolf breeders? Any helpful answers will be appreciated.


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

personally id say if u havent got the finances to run the equivalent of a small zoo then i wouldnt look to keep wolves there require acres of land to run and roam on u cant just take it to the park and excercise them. They require a large amount of raw fresh meat ideally game and there also inteligent enough to kill and eat a human so u have 2 choices become part of the pack but this does mean ul stink alot or have a complete hands off approach its the middle ground that tends to result in accidents. i.e i have a freind who went skiing in america and they noticed a wolf near the lodge so thought it was a good idea to start throwing it ham from the upstairs window........ same wolf followed them on there next ski trip and they used a ski to keep it at bay but the mess it made of the ski if that was ur face or throat its definatley a lifechanger


----------



## MichaWolf (Feb 8, 2014)

mikeyb said:


> personally id say if u havent got the finances to run the equivalent of a small zoo then i wouldnt look to keep wolves there require acres of land to run and roam on u cant just take it to the park and excercise them. They require a large amount of raw fresh meat ideally game and there also inteligent enough to kill and eat a human so u have 2 choices become part of the pack but this does mean ul stink alot or have a complete hands off approach its the middle ground that tends to result in accidents. i.e i have a freind who went skiing in america and they noticed a wolf near the lodge so thought it was a good idea to start throwing it ham from the upstairs window........ same wolf followed them on there next ski trip and they used a ski to keep it at bay but the mess it made of the ski if that was ur face or throat its definatley a lifechanger


I do have the money to buy acres of land, build an enclosure and feed them.


----------



## exotick9 (Oct 4, 2013)

Echidnaguardian said:


> Does anybody know where I could find wolf breeders? Any helpful answers will be appreciated.


Have you even tryed looking for breeders?

As for why a breed them, because wolves live packs so to have a pack they must breed, unless you can find a whole pack for sale :lol2: not everything is about breeding to sell and make money my friend. 

As for having to many I control the breeding by having the males have injections every year that stops them impregnating the females. I can't think of the name of the drug but I will find out for you. This is pretty much what zoos do for birth control. 

I don't breed pures wolves anymore ( they old guys now anyway ) I more concentrate with high content wolf hybrids ( have more enjoyment with them knowing that I stand better chance coming out in one piece lol)

Good luck and I hope you find a breeder that your happy with. Keep us posted


----------



## Echidnaguardian (Feb 5, 2014)

exotick9 said:


> Have you even tryed looking for breeders?


Yes, I have, and have had absolutely no luck, hence why I posted here. If you do not know any breeders or know anyone who may know breeders, then what is the point of replying? I want useful answers.


----------



## Fuzzynuts (May 24, 2014)

Oh my days the replys you are getting are useful mate just because they are not giving you contact details like one post said you need to be in that circle to know a breeder and even then your not just going to get them lol. And plus the fact if your getting a pack you need to be part of that pack in order for them not to kill you. Reading a book is not knowing how to have them living with them is.

My advice would be travel a bit find a breeder and spend a lot of time with them 


Don't get snotty with people with very sound advice 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Echidnaguardian (Feb 5, 2014)

Fuzzynuts said:


> Oh my days the replys you are getting are useful mate just because they are not giving you contact details like one post said you need to be in that circle to know a breeder


He did not say HOW I can get into this "circle". It's not exactly useful information if there is nothing I can do with it. I'm not intending to waste a lot of money to go traveling and very likely never find said breeders, because I have no idea HOW to find them.


----------



## exotick9 (Oct 4, 2013)

Well you ain't looked very hard!!! Try wolf haven they are in Texas USA They breed a few different breeds of wolf


----------



## Echidnaguardian (Feb 5, 2014)

exotick9 said:


> Well you ain't looked very hard!!! Try wolf haven they are in Texas USA They breed a few different breeds of wolf


Thank you!


----------



## exotick9 (Oct 4, 2013)

Thank you Fuzzynuts. Glad some people understand what I'm trying to say. You don't have to travel and spend thousands EMAIL people, ring them and arrange to meet. If you have spent a year studying them you should of surly met someone in the know how???? If you think that traveling to find protental wolves a waste of money then your in for a shock mate as you will be spending lots when you finally have them. I have travelled all over, unfortunately that's what you have to do., as most people on this forum have done when purchasing an animal.


----------



## Echidnaguardian (Feb 5, 2014)

Turns out the people running WolfHaven are horribly uneducated (think wolves descended from lions and are cats, for example), starve their animals, do not breed pure wolves or even wolf dogs (rather some wolfy looking mongrels), give those dogs medicine for CATS, try to lie to everyone about their animals, and are basically running a puppy mill.


----------



## LawrenceJMitchell (Feb 8, 2013)

I think you are on a journey here and looking into wolfhaven and discarding it as an option is just part of your journey...take the positive....
I have seen a number of wolf and coyote dog crosses in the states and there are plenty of breeders in the US not all good I would add.
I think you can find decent contacts on the web but like everything on the web, good and bad are mixed in together......
Have you looked at starcrosswolves.com?
All the best.....


----------



## AshFable (Apr 17, 2012)

Most of the places I know of are in the USA. I have an internet acquaintance who owns two high contents (might as well be pures, they look no different and act no different), and has a lot of knowledge in the wolf and wolfdog community. But I know US breeders aren't really an option with the quarantine the UK requires on imports. If you got a wolf, you should get one while its still a puppy to ensure proper bonding, especially if this is your first wolf. 

I'm a mod on a different exotics forum. One thing we do there, is if someone shows up asking for a breeder, we don't hand out names right away. Those breeders have animal rights people jumping down their throats all the time, and the last thing they need is for us to refer crazies to them (not sayin' you're a crazy, lol, you just never know with the internet). What we generally tell someone who is interested in wolves or big cats or bears, is that they need to stick around and get into the "circles," as was mentioned. Otherwise, we have no idea of knowing who you are, how experienced you are, etc. The way to do that, is by posting on a bunch of exotic animal forums, looking for wolfdog owners, getting to know some breeders of other exotics (who then in turn might know wolf breeders), and by looking at classifieds. Check out wolfdog forums too (but make sure they're legit forums that actually know the difference between a wolf and a GSDXmal cross).

The other reason why people are hesitant about pointing people to wolf breeders, is because most people who believe they've owned a HC wolfdog (and therefore have experience), actually only owned a pure dog. Not sayin' that's you, but it happens all the time.

Hope you'll be able to find a breeder though when you're ready! :2thumb: Like I said, I don't know of anyone in your part of the world, but I thought I'd give some advice with how to find other people.

Wolf Haven is awful. People in the US are trying to get them shut down. You want a good wolf site, go here: Home - Wolf-dog Education...


----------



## AshFable (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh, and Starcross Wolves is TERRIBLE as well. Stay far away from them. They are misrepresenters.


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Awesome advice here... And as much as I'd adore to own a wolf pack... It'll be dream for me.. 

Sent from my ST26i using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuzzynuts (May 24, 2014)

AshFable said:


> Most of the places I know of are in the USA. I have an internet acquaintance who owns two high contents (might as well be pures, they look no different and act no different), and has a lot of knowledge in the wolf and wolfdog community. But I know US breeders aren't really an option with the quarantine the UK requires on imports. If you got a wolf, you should get one while its still a puppy to ensure proper bonding, especially if this is your first wolf.
> 
> I'm a mod on a different exotics forum. One thing we do there, is if someone shows up asking for a breeder, we don't hand out names right away. Those breeders have animal rights people jumping down their throats all the time, and the last thing they need is for us to refer crazies to them (not sayin' you're a crazy, lol, you just never know with the internet). What we generally tell someone who is interested in wolves or big cats or bears, is that they need to stick around and get into the "circles," as was mentioned. Otherwise, we have no idea of knowing who you are, how experienced you are, etc. The way to do that, is by posting on a bunch of exotic animal forums, looking for wolfdog owners, getting to know some breeders of other exotics (who then in turn might know wolf breeders), and by looking at classifieds. Check out wolfdog forums too (but make sure they're legit forums that actually know the difference between a wolf and a GSDXmal cross).
> 
> ...


Shame this advice is wasted seen as the op hasn't had the time to look at his own thread lol. Fantastic advice thou 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## LawrenceJMitchell (Feb 8, 2013)

Great contributions from AshFable and Fuzzynuts.........
Learning a lot on this forum......and good advice for our would be wolf pack leader.........alpha?

For definite the US is not an option for someone in the UK. I know from turtle keeping anything(any animal) that goes on a plane is 1 EXPENSIVE and 2 Needs lots of paperwork.......lots!

Picking up some animals in Europe is the most practicable option.........again with turtles many keepers source from there to bring back to the UK......or have delivered.........

But we are talking about wolves here..........

Either the original poster has set off on his journey.......what a journey.........or his whim has fizzled!!!!!!!!!!!

All the best people


----------



## AshFable (Apr 17, 2012)

With acquiring exotics, paperwork and fees are all part of the package, especially if you want a species not readily available. So if OP is serious about it, he needs to consider finding exporters and importers and establishing relationships with people outside his country.

That being said, if he has no wolf experience whatsoever, it is not a good option due to the quarantine period the UK requires. It is very important to acquire exotics at a young age so that they can properly bond and socialize with their owners, and the quarantine period makes that impossible. 

Now, if he doesn't mind owning a hands-off, untame animal, then sure, import one--but most people don't want that unless they're wanting to breed or have exhibit animals.

*The following two paragraphs are not about the OP! They are just general statements.*

Most people who hop onto these forums and want everything handed to them are either kids or naive young adults. Which is cool, but they need to learn that if they want to own these animals, it really isn't as simple as "finding a breeder." "Finding a breeder," means nothing. If you don't have the connections to even find one, you haven't been looking long enough or hard enough to even be capable of owning the animal you're looking for. It's a different story when you're an active member in the exotics community with connections, and you're still looking.

When I first got into exotics, I wanted to find breeders of all kinds of things. But my research taught me that finding the breeder is honestly the last step of the process. You need to have a thorough knowledge of the species itself before you start heckling breeders with questions. Breeders honestly just don't have time to deal with curious people, answer basic questions.

Hope that makes sense, and I want to reiterate that the above two paragraphs are not in any way directed at the OP. Just a comment on what I have seen.

EDIT: Oh, wanted to add that a forum is the place to ask questions about husbandry, care, caging, etc. Sure you can ask for breeders once you're ready, but by then you've probably already heard of some.


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

AshFable said:


> Check out wolfdog forums too (but make sure they're legit forums that actually know the difference between a wolf and a GSDXmal cross)./url]


Like this bit purely because I own a gsd x malamute or should I say alaskan shepherd, cant believe people would try and pass them off as a wolf dog though as the dont resemble wolves at all imo.


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

mitsi said:


> Like this bit purely because I own a gsd x malamute or should I say alaskan shepherd, cant believe people would try and pass them off as a wolf dog though as the dont resemble wolves at all imo.


Wasn't there a place somewhere in England where you could book "walking with Wolves" experiences and the "wolves" turned out to be dogs, lol?

There are still quite a few pet insurers that don't accept Czech. Wolfdogs, Saarloos nor even Northern Inuits or Utonagans, because they just cannot fathom that they are wolf lookalikes and not hybrids.


----------



## Fuzzynuts (May 24, 2014)

BMo1979 said:


> Wasn't there a place somewhere in England where you could book "walking with Wolves" experiences and the "wolves" turned out to be dogs, lol?
> 
> There are still quite a few pet insurers that don't accept Czech. Wolfdogs, Saarloos nor even Northern Inuits or Utonagans, because they just cannot fathom that they are wolf lookalikes and not hybrids.


Yeah I heard the same, there was a bloke who grew his own pack of wolves in the uk to the point he even had his own rank in the pack and if a lower ranked wolf wanted to change him he would have to fight the wolf biting etc etc he got hurt many times as you could imagine. Even when his other half joined "the pack" she had to earn her rank and ended up being a nanny for the baby cubs even to the point where she had to pre chew any food and feed the cubs by them taking from her mouth just as a wolf would do in the wild. My point is that this bloke obviously spent many years learning and living with them to get to the point he was able to earn a rank lol.

As far fetched as it sounds this is 100% true he had a normal job to pay the massive food bill and the land to house these amazing animals, his own house was a small cabin on the land that wasn't great just a place to sleep and eat lol. 

You can't just decide to own animals like wolfs or big cats lol maybe I'm wrong but then again if a hippo can live in house with humans anything is possible lol.

I wasn't being rude to op just didn't like the way he/she was getting snotty with people just because they didn't like what was being advised about 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## AshFable (Apr 17, 2012)

Tons of people think they have their own "pack" of wolves or HCs, but they only have dogs or low/no contents. At least here in the states you see misrepresentation a lot. 

A woman here in the states was killed by her pack of neglected "wolfdogs," but most of them were just doggie mixes. And now because she misrepresented and lied about what she had, bans got put in place.

Most of the time it is just ignorance on the owner's part, but what's worst is when these people purposefully misrepresent. And you get a lot of those too. People who call their HCs "pures" are just as bad as the people who call their low/no's "HCs" or "pures."


----------



## exotick9 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi folks
I gave up on this thread along time ago seeing as the op had the wrong attitude!! Everything people have been saying is correct. Importing from USA isn't cheap, the guy spoken about growing his own pack of wolves I have met and he is a fascinating man with a world of knowledge, I met his wolves and are a credit to him. As ASHFABLE said you get so many people mostly youngsters who want these animals without doing the hard work first. I have been approached by few people in the past about owning one of my animals because they think it looks cool and can walk it down the road on a lead ( thinking that they know how to train these sort of animals more then me lol). Finding a breeder is the last thing to do on the list firstly and most importantly I think is can I afford to feed these animals and where to find a supplier of meat that they would need. A lot of people overlook this when owning these types of animals and I can tell you I spend a fortune a year on meat and bones ( that's without vet costs, enclosure repairs etc). I have given a lot of my life up to owning my packs, had to move home many of times to keep them, given up the nice cars, holidays, even nearly splitting up with wife because of them. People think it is glamorous to own wolves but in reality it is a big weight on your life. Many people ask me would I do it all again if I had the chance and my answer is a big NO lol. If I knew what I know now I would of stayed well clear of them and just visted wolf sanctuarys instead to see them.


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

BMo1979 said:


> Wasn't there a place somewhere in England where you could book "walking with Wolves" experiences and the "wolves" turned out to be dogs, lol?
> 
> There are still quite a few pet insurers that don't accept Czech. Wolfdogs, Saarloos nor even Northern Inuits or Utonagans, because they just cannot fathom that they are wolf lookalikes and not hybrids.


Theres a place in wales, im just sbout to sign up to become a member, but these are actual wolves as far as I know, this place
Wolf Watch UK - Join Now Forms,
supposed to be a really great experience, absolutley in awe of wolves, wouldnt have one though, even if I had the money and space, way to far out of my abilities I reckon.


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

Fuzzynuts said:


> Yeah I heard the same, there was a bloke who grew his own pack of wolves in the uk to the point he even had his own rank in the pack and if a lower ranked wolf wanted to change him he would have to fight the wolf biting etc etc he got hurt many times as you could imagine. Even when his other half joined "the pack" she had to earn her rank and ended up being a nanny for the baby cubs even to the point where she had to pre chew any food and feed the cubs by them taking from her mouth just as a wolf would do in the wild. My point is that this bloke obviously spent many years learning and living with them to get to the point he was able to earn a rank lol.
> 
> As far fetched as it sounds this is 100% true he had a normal job to pay the massive food bill and the land to house these amazing animals, his own house was a small cabin on the land that wasn't great just a place to sleep and eat lol.
> 
> ...


Was there a tv program about this guy (he looks quite "wolfish" himself?)? I remember watching something like what you described. 
It really gave an insight of what "owning" (or rather catering for) a wolf pack really means. It's not like hand rearing a cub, putting a collar and lead on it and walking it around town with everyone in awe of you, but you actually adapting to their needs and ways rather than the other way round.
As you wrote that man really had to work his way into the pack and up the ranks and after he went away for a while (IIRC he was helping Eastern European sheep farmers dealing with the wolves in their area) he had to start all over again. I remember there being quite a few situations where he could have seriously gotten hurt, but the other scene that sticks to me is him bringing in the "prey" (I think it was a deer) and having to practically roll in the carcass so it smelled like he hunted and killed it. Lovely!


----------



## Fuzzynuts (May 24, 2014)

Lol yeah thats it wish I could remember the program might have to see if I can watch it again. That bloke was nuts but he FULLY understood what was needed to keep them. I loved the meat delivery that came every week then see him have to eat with the pack lol that part made me feel sick lol. Credit to him thou and you would never know that a pack of wolves were there and never showed off about it just kept himself to himself 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## exotick9 (Oct 4, 2013)

The programme was called living with wolves.


----------



## Ryanbrown89 (Aug 10, 2013)

Just like to know whats the deal with wolf dogs? What exactly are they? And what are are they like and do you have to have dwa licence? Just generally interested is all:2thumb:


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

Ryanbrown89 said:


> Just like to know whats the deal with wolf dogs? What exactly are they? And what are are they like and do you have to have dwa licence? Just generally interested is all:2thumb:


I'm not too sure but I think the DWA relates to the wolf content. As far as I am aware pure wolves require a DWA and I think 50% wolf might be the same. Not sure about further down the line I'm afraid. I'm sure any breeders will be able to answer the question though.

I did know someone with a GSD that was 25% wolf (mother half wolf) and I don't think they needed a license. To be fair though the dog looked like a GSD except for it's piercing eyes. In my opinion they were wolf eyes! Lovley dog too. 

I would be interested to know the current laws surrounding pure and hybrid wolves.


----------



## Ryanbrown89 (Aug 10, 2013)

supatips said:


> I'm not too sure but I think the DWA relates to the wolf content. As far as I am aware pure wolves require a DWA and I think 50% wolf might be the same. Not sure about further down the line I'm afraid. I'm sure any breeders will be able to answer the question though.
> 
> I did know someone with a GSD that was 25% wolf (mother half wolf) and I don't think they needed a license. To be fair though the dog looked like a GSD except for it's piercing eyes. In my opinion they were wolf eyes! Lovley dog too.
> 
> I would be interested to know the current laws surrounding pure and hybrid wolves.


Oh right thanks for your reply hopefully a breeder or someone who knows whats the deal May comment


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

Ryanbrown89 said:


> Oh right thanks for your reply hopefully a breeder or someone who knows whats the deal May comment


I looked into a hybrid a little while ago but decided against it in the end. They were 25% wolf though and no mention of a license was made in that instance.

The rules may have changed from when I last looked so take what I wrote as nothing more than a guess. You could always look for a breeders website they should have up to date information on the DWA rules or a quick email should clarify the situation for you.


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Ryanbrown89 said:


> Just like to know whats the deal with wolf dogs? What exactly are they? And what are are they like and do you have to have dwa licence? Just generally interested is all:2thumb:


From 3rd generstion down you dont need a license, and for things like czech wolf dogs you dont need one. Id love a 3rd gen one but they say they arent really very good animals to have especially around kids etc, as one by one they will work their way through the family to become top dog. Very territorial, and dont like strangers. This is info I found off wolf dog breeders sites.


----------



## AshFable (Apr 17, 2012)

Remember, wolfdogs are not true "hybrids." Since you are not making a true hybrid, the genes do not get split up 50/50. It's like breeding two dog breeds together.

You can breed a pure wolf to a gsd and get something that has 1% wolf in it but be totally gsd otherwise. Or you could get something that has 1% gsd and look and act completely like a wolf. Granted, the cross may turn out being 50% each, but it could just as easily inherited almost all wolf genes, or all gsd genes.

Like "goldendoodles." There's a reason they don't all come out looking the same. It's because the genes are not divided 50/50. So you get a bunch of variation in the litter. Some look mostly poodle, others mostly retriever, and others seem divided a bit more down the middle.

Percentage is just saying "hmmm... on a scale of 1-100, how much does this wolfdog look like a wolf?" Content is based on the phenotype.

There is only one reliable test to determine wolfdog content, and it is not the average test that you can get done on your mutts at the vet (which is a bogus test, by the way). So anybody who says they've gotten their wolfdog tested is probably making it up unless it's the specific test that looks for wolf markers (I forget what the test is called). Most people do not get this test done though. 

An experienced wolf owner should be able to tell you a rough percentage of an animal based on its phenotype alone.

Lawmakers are dumb, so lots of times they put bans in place regarding the percentage of a wolfdog without knowing what that even means. They don't realize you could have a first generation cross and still get an animal that is 25% or less, or even mostly doggie.

Same could be said regarding a high content wolfdog that is far removed from being related to a "pure." Maybe it is seven litters (or what have you) removed from the pure, but the genes just happened to keep passing on all the wolf stuff. You could still wind up with a high content, albeit it's not super likely.

In short, I guess I'm trying to say that percentage does not refer at all to how many crosses or breedings have been done. So read the law and see if the dumb lawmakers clarify what they mean by "25% wolf," lol.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Realistically I would never be able to own a wolf dog. Most likely not even a mid content as I'm sure they are still loads of work. I have read up a few bits and pieces. I wont proclaim to have read lots or pretend I know a lot but one thing that always gets me when I am actually reading about them or am actually looking on websites at them that people are liars. That or they genuinely think their dog is high content/mid content etc.

How does one actually tell the difference? My guess is you will probably tell me they need to find a reputable breeder or something I guess and actually spend the time researching. What I'm trying to say is, that, I'm sure there are a lot of people who are really interested and probably could afford it and probably do want to commit to something so life changing but if they go to the wrong person won't they just end up shelling out vast amounts of money for a mongrel?


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

This is my dog playing with her plsymste whos a czechoslvakian wolf dog, 12 per cent wolf, looks like a real wolf when up close. Hes as daft as a brush.


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

Stunning dog, but if he's 12% wolf then he's not a pedigree CWD (one of the major issues with most UK "breeders", who don't seem to be reputable enough to get a hold of pedigree sires and therefore cross in the occasional wolf or wolf lookalike), as per FCI breed standard, unless you meant that he's a wolf cross :2thumb:.


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

BMo1979 said:


> Stunning dog, but if he's 12% wolf then he's not a pedigree CWD (one of the major issues with most UK "breeders", who don't seem to be reputable enough to get a hold of pedigree sires and therefore cross in the occasional wolf or wolf lookalike), as per FCI breed standard, unless you meant that he's a wolf cross :2thumb:.


From what I was told czech wolf dogs are only 12 per cent wolf, his parents are pedigree as is he. It states on his pedigree papers hes a czech wolf dog, as it does on his parents as well., ive met them all, was thinking of getting one myself, but to big and strong for me.


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

His owner told me hes12 per cent wolf,maybe he was mistaken,


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

Or I could be, lol. I just remember reading somewhere that a pedigree CWD genetically as far/close as a GSD or Poodle, because they have been bred for long enough now (1955), but maybe 12% is still the norm. 
I'm always a bit sceptical about British CWD breeders, as most of them also seem to breed Saarloos, British Wolfdogs and/or other legal Hybrids at the same time (the cynical me is wondering whether a bit of mix and match is going on), and since the CWD is not KC registered and there isn't a breeding society like for NIs or Utonagans, there's not much control over the lines and any breeder can create their own papers, if you get what I mean. 

I've always wanted a CWD, too (obviously not while Trigger is still with us), but at the moment I just cannot seem to find a breeder which I feel I can trust and the problem with an import is, that you basically buy without having visited and the puppy will be at least 12 weeks old, unless you can afford to travel.


----------

